# Kaufberatung mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown Switches



## Larkin (24. Januar 2020)

Hey Leute,
derzeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen mechanischen Tastatur. Ich besitze derzeit eine CM Keymaster S mit Cherry MX Brown Switches. Da ich aber generell das Numpad vermisse möchte ich wieder auf 104 Tasten umsteigen. Generell hätte ich auch nichts gegen ein frischeres Design.
Bisher mein Favorit ist die Corsair K70 RGB MK.2. Allerdings ist mir der Preis etwas zu happig. Ich würde gerne um die 100€ zahlen und habe das Gefühl, dass das bei anderen Anbietern drin ist, wie z.B. bei der HyperX Alloy FPS oder der G.Skill RIPJAWS KM780. Dann habe ich wiederum Exemplare gesehen, welche ich optische Mega finde, die aber leider keine Cherry MX Schalter verbaut haben wie z.B. Roccat Vulcan 122 oder Tesoro Gram XS. Man(n) merkt ich steh auf weiße Tastaturen...
Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch noch einen Vorschlag für eine brauchbare Tastatur.

Kurz meine Kriterien nach Priorität geordnet:
+ Cherry MX Brown Taster
+ Makros programmierbar, wobei ich gerne keine gesonderten Makrotasten hätte, gleichzeitig die Software aber nicht von einem Praktikanten geschrieben wurde
+ Hardwarespeicher, so dass die Software nicht konstant laufen muss
+ Medientasten zur Lautstärkeregelung erwünscht
+ Auf keinen Fall eine feste Handablage (so viel Platz habe ich dann doch nicht; es sieht immer scheiße aus; genutzt wird sie eh nicht)
+ Gehäuse gerne in gebürstetem Alu Look und je schlichter desto besser
+ USB Hub wäre nice to have
+ RGB Beleuchtung ist nice to have (ich weiß...Kinderkram, aber irgendwie sind wir Gamer doch alle Kinder , aber kein Muss
+ Generell finde ich Low profil Tastenkappen irgendwie cooler, ist aber kein Muss
+ um die 100€ sollte das Ding kosten

Wenn euch also etwas einfällt, schießt los!
Cheers Larkin


----------



## svd (24. Januar 2020)

Puh, die perfekte Tastatur ist wohl nicht dabei. Aber wenn die Corsair dem am nächsten kommt, würde ich einfach in den saueren Apfel beißen.
Im schlimmsten Fall musst du sonst so viele Kompromisse eingehen, dass du dich täglich ärgerst. 

Wenn der Preis echt nicht geht, finde ich die "HyperX Alloy" nicht schlecht, persönlich finde ich rote Beleuchtung nicht gut leserlich. Die sauere Birne wäre halt die "Alloy Elite RGB".

Andere Alternativen wären vlt. noch die "Logitech G815 Lightsync RGB" oder "Fnatic Streak Pro Gaming". 

Persönlich benütze ich eine "Roccat Suora FX RGB". Sie war ein Geschenk, selber hätte ich von einem Kauf wohl abgesehen. "Roccat = tolles Design, nach einem Jahr kaputt", das ist mein Vorurteil der Marke gegenüber. Bisher, fast ein Jahr danach, gibt es aber noch keine Probleme, kein einziges Hängen oder falsches Auslösen einer Taste. 

+ Die Taster sind braun, leider keine Cherry, sondern Klone von TTC
+ Makrotasten sind vorhanden, das "Sixpack" über den Pfeiltasten kann mit Makros belegt werden. Die Qualität der Software kann ich nicht beurteilen, die verwende ich gar nicht.
+ Internen Speicher gibt's leider nicht
+ Stummschaltung, Leiser und Lauter haben je eine eigene Taste über dem Nummernblock spendiert bekommen
+ Handablage gibt's keine, die Tastatur ist nur so groß wie notwendig
+ Das Gehäuse ist schweres Sandwich aus Aluminium auf Kunststoff, schwarz, schlicht, wird aber schnell staubig 
+ USB Hub gibt's keinen
+ RGB ist vorhanden, entweder vier voreingestellte Modi ("Prinzessin Regenbogen", "7-Farben-Atmen", "Steine-ins-Wasser-Werfen", "Es leuchtet blau") oder per Software einstellbar. Die Helligkeit lässt sich in zehn Stufen regeln, Ausleuchtung und Lesbarkeit sind recht gut.
+ Die Tasten haben volle Höhe, sind aber sehr leicht. Anfangs fällt der billige Hall echt unangnehm auf, man kann sich aber daran gewöhnen
+ Online gibt es die Tastatur auch für 100€ herum


----------



## Larkin (25. Januar 2020)

Danke für deinen Tipp. Mir hat das Thema heute früh keine Ruhe gelassen und ich habe noch einmal etwas den Markt sondiert. Dabei habe ich die Lioncast LK300 gefunden, welche fast alle meine Bedürfnisse abdeckt und derzeit für 80€ bei Rakuten zu haben ist. Ich bin mir nur unsicher, weil der Hersteller selbst auf seiner Website behauptet Kailh Switches zu verbauen. Es könnte sich insofern auch um ein falsch angebotenes Produkt handeln. Da man das Ganze mit Paypal bezahlen konnte und dadurch eine kostenlose Retoure möglich ist, habe ich jetzt einfach bestellt und schaue dann einmal was dabei rum kommt...


----------

